# Plant-Based Sliders For The Fourth of July!



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Sliders are perfect for your Fourth of July barbecue because they're so easy to make you can make a few different varieties! These mini burgers are all plant-based.

_None of the following recipes or the pics with them are original to me._
_
_​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Mini Black Bean Burgers With Garlic Basil Cream Sauce_ [Vegan, Gluten-Free]









*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE MINI BURGERS:*

1 teaspoon coconut oil
2 medium sweet potatoes
1 14-ounce can black beans
1 handful cilantro
1/2 cup sun-dried tomatoes
1 6-ounce can tomato paste
4 garlic cloves
1 teaspoon fresh rosemary
1/2 cup oats
1 medium onion
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
*FOR THE GARLIC BASIL CREAM SAUCE:*

1 cup cashews
1 large handful fresh basil
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
Juice of 1/2 lemon
Salt and pepper, to taste
2-3 garlic cloves
1/2-3/4 cup water
*PREPARATION*

For the burgers, soak the sun-dried tomatoes in warm water for approximately 45minutes -1 hour. Remove and pat dry.
Slice the sweet potatoes in half and rub flesh with coconut oil. Roast flesh side down for 400°F for 25 minutes or until tender. Let potatoes cool, peel and add to large mixing bowl along with 1 tablespoon olive oil and tomato paste.
Chop cilantro, rosemary, onion, sun-dried tomatoes, and garlic. Add to the mixing bowl with potatoes.
Grind the oats until a rough flour is formed, and add to potato mixture.
Using a potato masher, mash the mixture until potatoes are broken down and ingredients are mixed well.
Add beans and mash another few times, it's fine that the beans get smashed a bit!
Roll 10-12 balls with the mixture and press to flatten into patties.
Heat a tablespoon of olive oil in a frying pan and add burgers. Fry on each side for approximately 3-5 minutes.
For the cream sauce, soak cashews overnight or for at least 4-5 hours, rinse and drain well.
Add cashews to blender with the water and blend until desired consistency- the sauce should be creamy with no small cashew pieces (add more water if needed). Add all other ingredients and blend until smooth.
Serve burgers open-faced with bread of your choice, and add basil garlic cream on top. Serve with any other toppings such as avocado, pickled onions, spinach.

_Thank You: Alena Grahn _​


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds yummy.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Jackfruit Sliders With Chipotle Cherry BBQ Sauce_ [Vegan, Gluten-Free]










*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE CHIPOTLE CHERRY BBQ SAUCE:*

1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 cup finely diced onion
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon chipotle powder
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/2 cup ketchup
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup fresh cherries, pitted
Salt and ground pepper, to taste
*FOR THE SLIDERS:*

1 20-ounce can jackfruit in brine or water, drained and rinsed
1 tablespoon olive oil
8 slider buns (gluten-free if necessary)
Slaw
*PREPARATION*

Heat the olive oil in a saucepan over medium heat. Add the onions and cook until translucent. Add the cumin and chipotle powder and cook for one minute. Add the ketchup, brown sugar and apple cider vinegar and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and add cherries. Stir to combine and cook for about 5-7 minutes.
Remove sauce from heat and season with salt and pepper. Allow to cool slightly. Transfer to a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Set aside.
In a skillet over medium heat, heat a little water or oil. Add the jackfruit and cook until blackened in spots, turning occasionally, about 5 minutes. Add half of chipotle cherry BBQ sauce and 1/2 cup water to skillet. Stir and cover; turn heat down to medium-low and cook for about 10 minutes, then stir again, adding more water if needed. Cover and cook for another 10 minutes.
Remove from heat. Using a fork, shred the jackfruit until it resembles pulled pork. Assemble sliders with slaw and and BBQ jackfruit. Add more BBQ sauce if desired.

_Thank You: Denisse Salinas _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_BBQ Chickpea Sliders With Pineapple Slaw_ [Vegan]










*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE BBQ CHICKPEAS:*

1 15-oz can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon chili powder
Salt, to taste
12 whole wheat slider buns
Roasted sunflower seeds for serving, optional
*FOR THE PINEAPPLE SLAW:*

1/2 ripe avocado, mashed 
1/3 cup crushed pineapple, drained
2 tablespoons cilantro leaves, torn
1/2 tablespoon agave
1 lime, juiced
1/2 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
2 cups purple cabbage, shredded
Salt and pepper, to taste
*PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE BBQ CHICKPEAS:*

Add the chickpeas, BBQ sauce, garlic powder, and chili powder to a saucepan. Cook over medium heat for 10 to 15 minutes, stirring constantly and smashing about half of the chickpeas with the back of a fork or slotted spoon.
Add 1 tablespoon of water at a time if the mixture starts sticking to the bottom of the saucepan. Remove from heat and season with salt to taste.
*TO MAKE THE PINEAPPLE SLAW:*

Combine the mashed avocado, pineapple, cilantro, agave, lime juice, and apple cider vinegar in a mixing bowl. Whisk to combine, adding a bit of water to thin as necessary.
Once you have a nice creamy dressing, stir in the cabbage, toss to thoroughly combine and season with salt and pepper to taste.
*TO ASSEMBLE THE SLIDERS:*

Spread a spoonful of the BBQ chickpeas on the bottom portion of a whole wheat slider bun. Top with a scoop of pineapple slaw and sprinkle with roasted sunflower seeds for some extra crunch, if desired.

_Thank You: Frugal Vegan _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Bean and Veggie Sliders Topped With Mango, Chili, and Garlic Dressing_ [Vegan]









*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE SLIDER:*

1/2 teaspoon black pepper, ground
1/3 cup broccoli shredded
1/2 cup carrot grated
2 cups cooked kidney beans
4 large whole wheat buns
1 tablespoon extra virgin coconut oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 large onion, thinly chopped
1/3 cup rice
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
2 tablespoons vegetable broth
2/3 cup water
Buns
*FOR THE GARNISH:*

1 chili, minced
1 mango, sliced
1 cup salad greens
1 cup tomatoes, sliced
*FOR THE SAUCE:*

2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup hummus
1 tablespoon lemon juice
3 teaspoons soy milk
1 tablespoon tahini
*PREPARATION*

Use a medium size pot and add the rice and water. Let them simmer for about 30 minutes until they are soft.
Using a food processor, blend the cooked kidney beans until they are crumbled.
Add the garlic, onion, vegetable broth, and steamed rice. Blend them until they're combined.
Add the grated carrot, shredded broccoli, salt, and pepper.
Shape one patty for each burger bun.
Gently heat up some oil in a frying pan and cook the patties until they're browned.
Gently flip them and continue cooking them for another 3-4 minutes.
Remove them from the frying pan and continue cooking the remaining patties the same way.
Combine the sauce ingredients in a medium bowl and set aside.
To serve the burgers, cut the whole wheat buns in half.
Layer them with salad greens, the patty, lemon garlic dressing, sliced tomatoes, mango, and minced chili.
Serve them immediately.

_Thank You: Julia Ott _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Smoky BBQ Mango Jackfruit Sliders_ [Vegan, Gluten-Free]









*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE BBQ SAUCE:*

1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup diced yellow onion or any other onion
5 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup tomato sauce
4 chipotle chilis in adobo, roughly chopped
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 cup fresh cut mango
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/3 cup coconut sugar
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 tablespoon vegan Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup water
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
*FOR THE SANDWICHES:*

1 20-ounce can green jackfruit in brine
2 gluten-free vegan buns
1/2 cup purple cabbage
1/2 cub white cabbage
1 jalapeño
Juice of 1/2 a lime
Salt and pepper, to taste
*PREPARATION*

In a medium-sized saucepan, heat oil over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic and sauté until soft, about 3-4 minutes. Add the remaining ingredients an whisk together. Once bubbling, stir in the water, salt, and pepper. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes (the longer the better), stirring occasionally.
Remove from the heat and cool before transferring to a glass jar. Store in the refrigerator.
Drain the jackfruit and add to a saucepan with 3 cups of water, bring to a boil over medium heat and boil for 5 minutes.
Drain, shred with a fork and throw in a pan with bbq sauce for 5-7 minutes on medium to high heat. The jackfruit should take on a slightly darker color.
To make the slaw, throw the cabbages in a bowl with lime juice, salt, and pepper.
To assemble the sandwiches top with the jackfruit, jalapeño slaw, and a bun.

_Thank You: Gabrielle St. Claire _​


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

These look good for a grill out. But barbecue is meat low and slow with lots of smoke. I'm just saying. Enjoy your fourth.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Hoppin' John Sliders With Smoky Lemon Aioli Sauce and Sautéed Greens_ *[Vegan]*
*









INGREDIENTS
FOR THE HOPPIN' JOHN:*

1 small onion, chopped into chunks
1 rib celery, roughly chopped
1/2 bell pepper, roughly chopped
3 cloves garlic
8 mushrooms, stemmed and cut in half (or use cooked brown rice for a more traditional take; about 1 cup)
1 spicy chipotle vegan sausage, cut into chunks
2 cups cooked black eyed peas or 1 15.5-ounce can of black-eyed peas, rinsed and drained
1/4 cup parsley
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon smoked paprika
Salt and pepper to taste
Pinch cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon pure maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/2 cup flaxseed meal
2 1/2 cups steamed greens
10 slider buns/rolls
*FOR THE SMOKY LEMON AIOLI:*

1/2 cup raw cashew pieces, soaked for a few hours, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup non-dairy plain yogurt
1 1/2 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1 clove garlic
1 tablespoon water
1/4 teaspoon chipotle in adobo sauce
1/4 teaspoon smoked paprika
Pinch sea salt
*PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE HOPPIN' JOHN:*

Place the onion, celery, red bell pepper, garlic, mushrooms, and vegan sausage in the bowl of a food processor. (*If using brown rice in place of mushrooms, do not add to the food processor. Stir into the mixture whole.) Pulse until the ingredients are broken down into small pieces. Add the black eyed peas and the parsley and pulse a few times. Pour the mixture into a skillet and stir in the nutritional yeast, thyme, smoked paprika, salt, pepper, and cayenne. Add a splash of Bragg Liquid Aminos, water, or vegetable broth and sauté until the veggies are tender. Set aside to cool.
Put the Liquid smoke and maple syrup in a large bowl. Add the cooled vegetable mixture and the flaxseed meal and stir until thoroughly combined. Refrigerate the mixture for several hours so that it firms up.
Heat a pan or large electric skillet and lightly spritz with cooking oil. Using a 1/3 cup measure, scoop up the mixture, pat down, and than gently tap the patty into the palm of your hand. Add the patty to the hot skillet and continue forming the remaining mixture. Cook sliders for about 5 minutes or until browned, then carefully turn to brown the other side.
To make the greens, sauté fresh kale and spinach in a splash of vegetable broth and/or liquid aminos until tender. Add minced garlic and black pepper and continued to sauté for a few more minutes. Remove from the heat and set aside until needed.
To make the sandwiches, split the rolls and lightly toast. Schmear one side of each roll with Smoky Lemon Aioli Sauce and place a slider on top; load about 1/4 cup of greens onto the slider and top with the other half of the roll.
*TO MAKE SMOKY LEMON AIOLI:*

Place all ingredients in a high-speed or regular blender and process until very smooth. Adjust seasonings to taste. This will firm up as it sits.

_Thank You: Annie Oliverio _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Potato Fritter Sliders With Chipotle Aioli_ *[Vegan]*
_Sorry. ... NO pic for this recipe. ... Use your imagination. ... You won't be wrong._

*INGREDIENTS*

2 dozen cracked wheat mini slider buns (or GF bread)
24 slices of tomatoes
24 small pieces of romaine lettuce
vegan butter to grill the bread
*Chipotle Green Onion Aioli:*

3 chipotle pepper with Adobo Sauce (comes in a small can)
4 garlic clove, minced
2 tsp lemon juice (to taste)
1 cup vegan mayo
1 cup additional vegan mayo OR 1/4 cup silken soft tofu
2 tbsp chives (or green onions), finely chopped
freshly ground black pepper
*For the Potato Filling:*

2 large russet potatoes
2 tbsp oil (such as grapeseed oil)
1 teasp mustard seeds
½ teasp asafetida (optional, omit for gluten-free)
16 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 teasp ginger, finely minced
fresh green jalapeno, minced (optional for added spice)
1 teasp fresh lemon juice
salt (to taste)
¼ cup cilantro, finely chopped
*For the Potato Fritter Batter:*

1 cup + 2 tbsp chickpea flour (gram flour)
¼ teasp turmeric
½ cup water
½ teasp salt (to taste)
pinch baking soda
*PREPARATION*
*For the Potato Filling:*

Completely cook the potatoes by boiling in water or using a pressure cooker. Peel and mash the potatoes.
Heat the oil in a non-stick pan on medium heat. Add the mustard seeds. When they start to crackle, add the asafetida (if using) and sauté for a few seconds.
Immediately add the minced garlic, ginger, and fresh jalapeno (if using). Sauté for ~30 seconds or until fragrant, mixing frequently.
Add the potatoes, turmeric powder, lemon juice, chopped cilantro, and salt (to taste). Mix well.
Remove from heat and cool completely. During this time, you can prepare the Chipotle aioli .
Divide the potato mixture into ~22-24 portions (~2 tbsp filling each). Shape into round balls and set aside.
*To Make the Aioli:*

Add all the ingredients, except for the chives, into a blender such as a Vitamix. For the chipotle pepper, scoop one out of the can allowing any Adobo sauce to come with it (~1 tbsp, see notes below).
Blend until completely pureed into a thick and creamy aioli.
Pour the aioli into a bowl. Add the finely chopped chives. Add some freshly ground black pepper to taste. If needed adjust the seasoning with some salt or additional lemon juice (note: I did not need to add any additional salt to my aioli).
*To Make The Potato Fritters:*

Heat oil in a frying pot on medium to high heat.
Whisk all the ingredients for the batter in a mixing bowl until smooth.
Once the oil is hot enough (To check this, drip a little of the batter into the hot oil. If the oil is hot enough, the batter should immediately fry and float to the top), dip each potato ball into the chickpea flour batter and quickly roll to coat. Shake off the excess, and place in the hot oil. Fry, turning occasionally, until golden and crisp on the outside. Using a frying spatula, transfer to a paper-towel lined plate to drain. Depending on how large your frying pot is, you can fry a few potato fritters at once.
*To Assemble The Sliders:*

Heat some butter in a large pan over medium heat. Add the mini slider buns and grill on both sides until toasted.
For each slider, spread 1 tbsp of the prepared chipotle aioli on the bottom half, top with one piece of lettuce and one tomato slice. Place the potato fritter on top of the tomato slice. Spread another 1 tbsp of the aioli on the top half of the bun and close. Gently smash and enjoy!

_Thank You: Anjali Lalani _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Cauliflower Steak Sliders_ *[Vegan] *
*









INGREDIENTS
FOR THE CASHEW PESTO:*

1/2 cup cashews
1 cup fresh basil
1/4 cup olive oil
2-3 garlic cloves
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
*FOR THE CAULIFLOWER STEAKS:*

1 head cauliflower
Olive oil
Salt
Pepper
Slider buns
*PREPARATION*

Wash the cauliflower and break it up into florets, keeping them as large as possible. Slice the cauliflower into cross-sections.
Preheat the oven to 400°F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
Arrange the cauliflower steaks on the baking sheet and coat lightly with olive oil or cooking spray. Sprinkle with salt and pepper, to taste.
Bake for 15 minutes, then flip the steaks and bake for 10 more minutes.
While the cauliflower is baking, you can whip up the pesto. Add cashews, basil, olive oil, garlic, nutritional yeast, lemon juice, salt, and pepper to a food processor and blend until smooth. This will likely require some scraping the sides to get everything combined.
Assemble your burgers as desired.

_Thank You: Jordan and Clark Cord _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pulled Carrot Sliders With Peach Barbecue Sauce_ *[Vegan] *
*









INGREDIENTS
FOR THE SLIDERS:*

5 large carrots, peeled and shredded
1 large red onion, peeled and thinly sliced
1/2 teaspoon of olive oil
Black pepper
Sea salt
4 slider buns
*FOR THE BARBECUE SAUCE:*

1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup diced yellow onion (or any other onion)
5 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup tomato sauce
4 chipotle chilis in adobo, roughly chopped
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
3-4 yellow peaches, the riper the better, diced (about 1 1/2-2 cups)
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/3 cup coconut sugar
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/4 cup water
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
*FOR THE SLAW:*

1 1/2 cups shredded white cabbage
1 1/2 cups shredded purple cabbage
4 tablespoons vegan mayonnaise
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 squeeze of lime
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
*PREPARATION*

Preheat the oven to 350°F and line a baking pan with parchment paper. If you don't have parchment paper, you can line it with lightly oiled aluminum foil or lightly grease the bottom of the pan to avoid sticking.
Shred the carrots with the shredder attachment of your food processor or with a box or hand-held grater.
Thinly slice the onion.
Place carrots and onion in the baking pan and drizzle the olive oil over them. Toss well to coat and then spread them evenly in the pan. Grate freshly ground pepper evenly over the top.
Cover the pan with aluminum foil and roast for thirty minutes. Shake the pan every ten minutes to ensure that they're evenly roasted. The carrots and onions should be nice and soft and lightly caramelized.
In a medium-sized saucepan, heat oil over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic, sauté until soft, about 3-4 minutes.
Add the tomato sauce, chilis in adobo sauce, apple cider vinegar, chopped peaches, lemon juice, Dijon mustard, brown sugar, and liquid smoke. Whisk together. Once bubbling, stir in the water, salt, and pepper.
Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 45 minutes to an hour, stirring occasionally.
Remove from the heat and cool before transferring to a glass jar. Store in the refrigerator.
Add the roasted carrots and onions to the sauce and stir well to coat. Simmer for 15 minutes. To make the slaw throw all the ingredients in a bowl and combine. Top with grilled peaches, red onion, and slaw.

_Thank You: Gabrielle St. Claire _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Buffalo Cauliflower Sliders With Blue Cheese Sauce_ *[Vegan]*
*









INGREDIENTS
FOR THE CAULIFLOWER SLIDERS:
*
1 cup almond milk
1 cup white or whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon garlic powder
Pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 head of cauliflower (chopped into medium/large portions)
1 cup panko bread crumbs
1/2 cup Buffalo sauce
4 tablespoons vegan butter
6-8 buns

*FOR THE BLUE CHEESE SLAW:
*
1/2 cup vegan blue cheese
1 cup purple cabbage, chopped
1 cup white cabbage, chopped

*PREPARATION
*
Preheat oven to 450°. Cut cauliflower into bite-sized pieces discarding the core.
Combine almond milk, flour, garlic powder, pepper, and olive oil in a large bowl. Create a separate bowl with the panko.
Dip the pieces into the batter (let any excess drip off), then coat in panko, place on a foil-lined pan, and bake 15 minutes.
Melt Buffalo sauce with butter on the stove or in the microwave. Remove from the oven and gently toss cauliflower in the Buffalo sauce. Generously coat the cauliflower, but don't soak. Place back on the pan and bake an additional 5-10 minutes or until cauliflower is tender-crisp.
To assemble the slaw, chop and throw together all the ingredients. Top the cauliflower pieces with slaw and serve. Serve with carrots and celery.

_Thank You: Gabrielle St. Claire _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_BBQ Portobello Pretzel Sliders_ *[Vegan]*
*









INGREDIENTS*

1 red onion, thinly sliced
1/2-1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil, divided
A pinch of sea salt and black pepper
6 Baby Portobello mushrooms
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon onion powder
6 slices of dairy-free American cheese
6 pretzel slider buns, sliced into halves
3/4 cup fresh arugula
1 tomato, sliced
1 avocado, sliced
1/3 cup barbecue sauce
Red pepper flakes (optional)
*PREPARATION*

Combine red onion and 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil in a skillet and cook over low heat. Add in a pinch of sea salt and let caramelize for about 15-20 minutes, stirring occasionally; set aside.
While the onions are caramelizing, brush mushrooms with remaining 1/2 tablespoon olive oil and sprinkle with paprika, onion powder, sea salt, and black pepper. Heat a grill or skillet to medium heat, then cook mushrooms for about 5 minutes on each side, or until they're juicy and tender. At the 7-minute mark, add on the slices of dairy-free American cheese and watch them melt.
Once the mushrooms are done, set them to the side to cool off a bit. While they cool, toast up the slider buns by placing them on the grill for 2-3 minutes.
Now, assemble the sliders! It goes like this: bottom bun, arugula, cheesy portobello, sliced tomato, caramelized onions, sliced avocado, a dollop of your favorite barbecue sauce, a sprinkle of red pepper flakes (optional), and the top bun.
Though best when fresh, store sliders in an airtight container in the refrigerator for an additional day or two. Toast them back up in the oven at 350°F for 5-7 minutes or quickly heat them in the microwave for 1-2 minutes.

_Thank You: Anna Bannister _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Carolina BBQ Jackfruit Sliders With Apple Slaw_ *[Vegan]*
*









INGREDIENTS
FOR THE SLIDERS:*

3 20-ounce cans of jackfruit in water
1 white or yellow onion, chopped fine
4 garlic cloves, minced
3 tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 teaspoons cumin
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon mustard powder
1 cup vegetable broth
Vegan slider buns
1/2 cup Carolina-style BBQ sauce, plus more for the sandwiches
*FOR THE APPLE SLAW:*

2 apples
2 cups shredded cabbage
2 large avocados
Juice from 1/2 of 1 lemon
3 teaspoons organic sugar
1 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon cracked pepper
*PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE SLIDERS:*

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Open and drain the cans of jackfruit. Trim the tough core from the jackfruit pieces and remove the seeds. Cut the jackfruit into very small triangle shapes. This will help the jackfruit get the stringy, pulled texture.
In a large skillet, heat the oil on medium high. Sauté the onion for 1-2 minutes until it becomes slightly translucent. Add the garlic and cook for another minute or two. Stir in the jackfruit, then add the vinegar, brown sugar, vegan Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, and dry spices. Mix well.
Pour the vegetable broth into the skillet, reduce heat to medium, and cover. Cook the jackfruit until all the liquid is absorbed, about 10 minutes, stirring often and mashing the jackfruit pieces until the mixture becomes stringy and resembles pulled pork.
On a lined or greased baking sheet, spread the jackfruit in an even layer. Bake in the oven for 20 minutes, then take the pan out and pour the Carolina-style BBQ sauce over the jackfruit. Stir well until evenly combined and if desired, use a fork to shred the bbq pulled jackfruit even further. The smaller the pieces are, the chewier and more delicious they will be.
Place the pan back in the oven for another 20 minutes and get to work on the avocado slaw (recipe below). Assemble the sliders with a scoop of BBQ jackfruit, apple slaw, and a drizzle of sauce. This recipe makes 8 sliders, with leftover slaw.
*TO MAKE THE APPLE SLAW:*

Peel the apples and julienne them into matchstick-sized pieces. In a medium bowl, mash one large avocado. Set the other aside to top the sliders.
Add the apple matchsticks and remaining ingredients to the mashed avocado. Stir to combine.

_Thank You: Megan Sadd _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Grilled Barbecue Tempeh Slider With Kale Slaw_ *[Vegan]*









*INGREDIENTS*

Barbecue sauce
2 7-ounce blocks tempeh, cut into bun-size squares
4 cups kale, broken into bite-sized pieces
1 1/2 cups carrots, shredded
1 1/2 cups purple cabbage, shredded
1/8 cup lemon juice, fresh
1 teaspoon sesame oil
Liquid sweetener, to taste
Salt and pepper, to taste
Slider buns
Vegan mayonnaise (optional)
Mustard (optional)
*PREPARATION*

Cut your tempeh to size to perfectly fit each bun. Add to a shallow dish and cover with enough barbecue sauce to fully coat. Lightly flip each piece until covered. Set aside until needed, you can marinate overnight for even more flavor.
Wash and thinly slice your purple cabbage. Transfer to a large bowl with shredded carrots.
In a medium bowl, add kale ripped from the stem into bite-size pieces. Massage with lemon juice and a touch of oil, this will help break it down and remove any bitter flavor. Test a piece to see if it's still bitter, you'll know it's ready when the bitterness goes away and it reduces in size.
Mix together kale, carrots, and cabbage with a little liquid sweetener (like agave nectar), salt, and pepper, to taste. Cover and refrigerate until needed.
Heat a grill pan to medium heat and lightly oil as needed.
Place tempeh at a diagonal and cook for 4-5 minutes, flip, and repeat.
Toast slider buns as desired.
Assemble with grilled tempeh, kale slaw, and a touch of vegan mayonnaise and/or mustard on top.
Serve warm.

_Thank You: Margaret Chapman _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_1-Ingredient Beet Sliders_ *[Vegan]*









*INGREDIENTS*

4 mini burger buns
4 small beets
1 bay leaf
A pinch each of peppercorns, dried thyme, dried dill, and oregano
Condiments of your choice
*PREPARATION*

Boil the beets together with the spices.
After they are boiled, peel them and cut a thick slice right from the middle part of each one. Save the leftovers for future meals.
Sear those slices (in a pan or on a grill) until you get a little charring and a nice crust.
Add your favorite condiments to assemble your slider.

_Thank You: Maya Sozer _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Veggie Sliders With Cashew Mustard Cheese Sauce_ *[Vegan]*









*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE VEGGIE PATTIES:*

2 tablespoons chia seeds, plus 6 tablespoons water
2 cups cold cooked brown rice
2 cups pinto beans, strained
1 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup diced red onion
1/3 cup diced green bell pepper
1/3 cup chopped carrots
4 ounces Crimini mushrooms
2 garlic cloves
2 celery stalks
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 tsp cumin
1/8-1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
*FOR THE CASHEW MUSTARD CHEESE SAUCE:*

2 tablespoons German mustard
1/2-inch piece fresh turmeric, peeled
1/2 teaspoon turmeric powder
1/2 cup vegetable broth
1 cup cashews
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon black salt
1/2 of 1 medium potato, peeled and cooked
*FOR ASSEMBLY:*

Hamburger buns of choice
Red onion
Lettuce
Tomato
Cilantro
*PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE VEGGIE PATTIES:*

Mix chia seeds with water and allow it to sit for 10 minutes. Line a large baking sheet with parchment paper.
Roughly chop vegetables, and then add all of the ingredients into a food processor. Pulse until uniform and broken down.
Scoop 3 tablespoon servings and form into patties.
Bake in oven at 350°F on convection for 20 minutes, flip, then bake for another 8 minutes.
Cool for 10 minutes, then assemble burgers as desired.
*TO MAKE THE CASHEW MUSTARD CHEESE SAUCE:*

Soak cashews for 2-4 hours or until soft. Add all above ingredients to blender until cream and smooth. Add more cashews to thicken as needed. Add more vegetable broth to thin out if too thick.

_Thank You: Jasmine Briones _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Black Soybean Sliders With Chipotle-Avocado-Lime Sauce_ [Vegan]









*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE BLACK SOYBEAN SLIDERS:*

1 tablespoon ground flax seeds
2 tablespoons water
2 15-ounce cans of black soybeans, drained and rinsed
1/2 cup organic bread crumbs
1/2 cup red pepper, minced (about 1 pepper)
1/2 cup white onion, minced (about 1/2 onion)
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
*FOR THE CHIPOTLE-AVOCADO-LIME SAUCE:*

4 tablespoons vegan mayonnaise
1 avocado
1 lime
1/2 teaspoon dry chipotle chili powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
*FOR TOPPING:*

12 small dinner rolls
1 cup cherry tomatoes, sliced into rounds
Red onion, broken apart into small rings, or roughly chopped
Red leaf lettuce leaves
*PREPARATION
TO MAKE THE BLACK SOYBEAN SLIDERS:*

In a cup, mix the ground flax seeds with the 2 tablespoons of water and set aside. The flaxseed and water mixture will be your "flax egg," which serves as a binder.
Drain and rinse your black soy beans and then mash with a potato masher or a fork, until they are mushy, but still a little chunky.
Mince your red pepper and white onion and add to the smashed soybeans. Next add the breadcrumbs, flax mixture, salt, and pepper. Mix everything together until combined. Next, form your mixture into 12 patties.
Heat your skillet over medium-low heat with just enough olive oil to completely coat the bottom of the pan. Once heated, add your patties. Cook about 5 minutes on each side, or until browned and then remove from the pan.
Before turning off your burner, toast your dinner rolls until lightly browned, 2-3 minutes.
*TO MAKE THE CHIPOTLE-AVOCADO-LIME SAUCE:*

In a dish combine vegan mayonnaise, avocado, lime juice, chipotle powder, and salt. Mix together until well-combined and smooth.
*TO SERVE:*

Slice cherry tomatoes into little tomato rounds, break your red onion apart into little rings, or roughly chop, and wash the red lettuce leaves.
Spread the mayonnaise onto each side of the dinner roll, add the burger patty, top with vegetables, and the top of the bun. Use a toothpick to hold it all together.

_Thank You: Rachel Hanawalt _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_BBQ Black Bean Ball Sliders on Homemade Rolls_ [Vegan] 









*INGREDIENTS
For the Rolls:*

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 tablespoons vegan mayonnaise
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk
*For the Black Bean Balls:*

1 15-ounce can black beans, drained and mashed
4 tablespoons bread crumbs
1 flax egg (1 tablespoon ground flaxseeds, plus 3 tablespoons water)
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon garlic salt
Salt and pepper, to taste
1/3 cup BBQ sauce
*PREPARATION
To Make the Rolls:*

Preheat the oven to 350°F. If not using a non-stick pan, grease your pan.
Mix all the ingredients in a mixing bowl and roll into dough balls approximately half the size of your palm.
Bake for 15 minutes, or until lightly golden brown on top.
*To Make the Black Bean Balls:*

Smash the black beans, then add all the ingredients to a mixing bowl and mix thoroughly, adding more breadcrumbs if you need.
Form the mixture into balls, slightly smaller than your rolls.
Heat oil in a frying pan and add the meatballs so they become crispy.
Flip them over when crispy.
When crispy on both sides, add a half a tablespoon of BBQ sauce right on top of the meatballs, rolling them around to coat them and continue to fry until coated.
Slice your rolls and add a meatball and serve with a little more BBQ sauce.

_Thank You: Casey Muir Taylor _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Beluga Lentil Mushroom Sliders_ [Vegan] 









*INGREDIENTS*

2 cups cooked beluga lentils
2 1/2 cups baby Bella mushrooms
1/2 cup carrot, diced
1/4 cup green onion, thinly sliced
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
2 (slightly rounded) tablespoons ground flax and 2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon liquid aminos
Pinch of black pepper
Coconut oil to cook mushrooms (optional)
*PREPARATION*

Mix together 2 tablespoons of ground flax with 2 tablespoons of water. Set aside.
Roughly chop the mushrooms.
Add about a teaspoon of coconut oil to a skillet over medium heat, then add the chopped mushrooms.
Cook about 5 minutes.
Add the carrot and onion to a food processor and blend until shredded.
Add the cooked mushrooms, lentils, garlic powder, dried thyme, flax/water mixture, pinch of black pepper, and aminos to the food processor and pulse until combined. You do not want it to blend to a paste. You want to keep a good amount of texture, but still be able to form it into a patty that holds together. Transfer the mixture to a bowl.
Pre-heat your oven to 375°F.
Line a cookie sheet with unbleached parchment paper or a silicone non-stick baking mat. Form the mixture into 12 patties. Use a spatula to press them down flat onto the mat.
Bake for 25 to 30 minutes. After they are done, let them rest AT LEAST 5 to 10 minutes, then carefully use a spatula to transfer the sliders to your plate.

_Thank You: Frankie DeNell _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Protein-Packed Mediterranean Beet Sliders_ [Vegan, Gluten-Free] 









*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup raw beets (about 1 or 2 large), peeled and shredded or finely chopped 
3/4 cup eggplant, cubed and lightly steamed until fork-tender (not peeled) 
1/2 cup quinoa, cooked 
1/2 15-ounce can chickpeas 
1 tablespoon tahini 
1/2 tablespoon Mediterranean or Middle Eastern spice blend (or come up with your own flavoring!)
Salt and pepper to taste
Optional: a squeeze of lemon juice and flaked almonds for coating the burgers
*PREPARATION*

Preheat your oven to 350°F.
Transfer the shredded beets to a large mixing bowl and set aside.
In a blender or food processor, pulse the cooked eggplant and chickpeas together until a thick, chunky paste is formed. Don't get this puree completely smooth - you want to keep a fair amount of eggplant pieces and chickpeas intact.
Scrape out the eggplant and chickpea puree and add it to the mixing bowl with the beets. Add the cooked quinoa, tahini, and spices. Mix and adjust seasoning. Add a squeeze of lemon if you want or have it.
Using a half-cup measure to portion out the burger dough, make five patties. Definitely wear gloves for this part, unless you want hot pink hands!
If you're using the almonds, chop them really finely on a cutting board. Coat each burger patty with chopped almonds.
Grease a baking sheet with olive oil and place the patties. Bake for 35-40 minutes, or until the patties are crisp-looking on the outside and cooked through on the inside. You may need to flip them over once or twice during baking to ensure they are evenly browned.
Once the burgers are cooked, pile them on buns with your favorite burger fixings and an extra drizzle of tahini sauce!

_Thank You: One Green Planet _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Super-Simple Sweet Potato and Quinoa Sliders_ [Vegan, Gluten-Free]









*INGREDIENTS
BURGER PATTIES:*

3/4 cup quinoa
3/4 cup red lentils, boiled
2 roasted sweet potatoes, mashed
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
Salt and pepper, to taste
*PREPARATION*

Preheat the oven to 392°F.
Combine the ingredients together.
Form the mixture into patties.
Bake for 10 minutes on each side.
Serve on slider buns with smashed avocado and kale.

_Thank You: Aurora Steen _​_None of the previous or following recipes or the pics with them are or have been original to me._


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Chickpea Salad Sliders_ [Vegan] 









*INGREDIENTS*

1 can of chickpeas; rinsed & drained
2-3 tablespoons of fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons of vegan mayonnaise
1 teaspoon of maple syrup
1/4 of a red onion; sliced
1 small handful of fresh cilantro
Sea salt & black pepper to taste
Optional: a few salted peanuts; chopped
*PREPARATION*

Add the chickpeas to a bowl and mash them gently. Aim for about 30% of the chickpeas to be mush and the rest just slightly broken up.
Add in the remaining ingredients and mix. Adjust everything to your preference.
Place as much as you can in little sesame bun sliders and enjoy! 

_Thank You: Trine Rask _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Walnut Falafel Sliders With Pickled Beet and Lemon Mayo_ [Vegan]
_Sorry. ... NO pic for this recipe. ... Use your imagination. ... You won't be wrong._

*INGREDIENTS*

1 can borlotti (cranberry) beans
3 ounces walnuts (removed from shells)
1 onion
1 large carrot
1 tbsp flour
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp dried thyme
salt and pepper
Vegan mayo
1 Lemon
1 Garlic clove

Crusty Baguette
Cooked Beet
*PREPARATION*

In a blender add the beans and blitz until a fine crumb texture then add the walnuts and roughly chopped onion and blitz again to break everything down. Stop before it's a paste as you don't want it too wet.
Tip into a large bowl then grate the carrot into the bowl with the flour, garlic, thyme and seasoning. Mix thoroughly with your hands really squishing it together to help it bind together. I found mine came together fine as the flour acts as a good binding agent but if you feel it is too dry then add a splash of water.
Shape into balls and fry in some shallow olive oil until golden brown and hot throughout.
To make the mayo, I simply used shop bought vegan mayo and squeezed in some lemon huice (and lemon zest if you want) and then I grated in some garlic. Mix it well and you have a gorgeous garlic and lemon mayo.
To assemble thinly slice some crusty baguette and spread with the mayo, top with a slice of cooked/pickled beet and place a falafel on top!

_Thank You: Becky Cotter _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Sriracha Tempeh Sliders With Ranch Dressing_ [Vegan] 









*INGREDIENTS*

1/4 cup grapeseed or safflower oil
8 ounces tempeh, cut into 4 squares
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 teaspoons chopped fresh sage
1 teaspoon chopped garlic
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups water
1 1/2 tablespoons sriracha sauce
8 slider buns, split
1/2 red onion, sliced (optional)
1/2 cucumber, sliced (optional)
*Vegan Ranch:*

1 cup unsweetened soy milk
1/4 cup vegan mayonnaise
1/4 cup vegan sour cream
2 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley
3 tablespoons minced chives
1 tablespoon chopped fresh garlic
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
2 tablespoons vegan Worcestershire sauce
Salt and black pepper
*PREPARATION*

Heat the oil in a medium skillet over medium heat until hot and shimmering. Add the tempeh and cook until browned on both sides, about 4 minutes per side. Repeat until all of the tempeh is cooked.
Remove the tempeh to a plate lined with paper towels. Remove half of the oil from the skillet and return the skillet to the heat. Add the onion and sauté for approximately 2 minutes, then add the sage, garlic, basil, and salt and sauté for 1 minute.
In a bowl, combine the water and sriracha, stirring to mix. Pour the sriracha water into the skillet and add the tempeh back into skillet. Cover and simmer on low for 10 minutes.
Lightly toast the slider buns and arrange a tempeh patty on the bottom half of each bun. Top with the dressing and sliced onion and or cucumber, if using. Serve hot.
*For the Ranch:*

In a medium bowl, whisk all ingredients thoroughly. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

_Thank You: Ayinde Howell _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Mini Coriander and Lime Burgers With Hazelnut Crust_ [Vegan, Gluten-Free]









*INGREDIENTS*

1 14-ounce can chickpeas, separate the brine and the beans
1/3 cup fresh coriander
1/2 a lime, zested
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 cup gluten-free oats
1 tablespoon of water to mix if needed
1/2 cup hazelnuts ground in the food processor
*PREPARATION*

Grind hazelnuts in the food processor first until resembling crumbs.
Remove from processor and blend all other ingredients until smooth.
Form into small patties, dip into the saved chickpea brine and then coat with hazelnut crumbs.
Fry each patty for 4-5 minutes each side until nicely browned on the outside.
Serve with salad or on a burger bun.

_Thank You: Katie Culpin and Josh Bailey _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... There you go ...
Sliders are perfect for your Fourth of July barbecue because they're so easy to make. You've just seen ...
... _25 Plant-Based Sliders For The Fourth of July!_
Every one of them ... You may have noticed ... is *[Vegan]. *_LOL. _
_... I hope I've given you something to enjoy. _

_None of the previous recipes or the pics with them are original to me._​


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

I'm bookmarking these. Great ideas and lovely photos - are you taking your own photos @iceman?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank You.

NO. These are not my photos. I have claimed that the photos and the recipes are not original to me numerous times. Whereas it should be easy enough for me to take my own photos ... I never have the ability of time to pull it off. Yeah ... I know ... excuses ... but seriously ... it's true for me. I have however ... made, served and eaten each and every one. I won't post something untried giving it my blessing. ... _TOO gutsy._


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice thread @iceman !
There are definitely a couple sliders there that I wouldn't mind trying


----------



## TedChef (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you for sharing all these recipes.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I prefer my sliders, like my burgers, meaty and juicy. That being said, there are a few, on your list, that I think I will have to try out!


----------

